

Ask HN: Scala or Ruby? - eaxitect

We&#x27;re about to develop a Big Data product. We&#x27;re very comfortable on Ruby and Java. However, there is an uprising popularity on Scala w.r.t Big Data (i.e. Apache Spark, PredictionIO etc). Since there will be many sub-systems like UX, Business Logic etc. down to the Big Data part, we&#x27;re considering Ruby will be OK for those parts where we can switch to Java for Big Data crunching.<p>However, I&#x27;d like to verify this choice w.r.t Scala-only stack (using Spray, Akka etc. for other subsystems than Big Data part).
======
papauschek
For data-processing-heavy apps you're going to want Scala.

I don't see why Ruby/Scala interop should be more difficult than Ruby/Java
interop.

~~~
eaxitect
Actually that's one of the reasons I'm confused (Scala/Ruby interop). Thanks
btw.

------
eaxitect
Any comment?

